# Corporate team building activities



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi

My office is trying to get someone in Dubai to fly down to Riyadh, and organise team building activities for our head office. Nothing too adventurous, and something to engage people from all ages. 
Does anyone have any recommendations ? I have done some basic googling, but would be good to get a recommendation from someone.

Thanks in advance


----------

